# Aus welchem Grund sol viele Bauteile (Speicherbänke/Chips) ?



## MtSummerbreeze (13. Februar 2014)

*Aus welchem Grund sol viele Bauteile (Speicherbänke/Chips) ?*

Warum hat das (offensichtlich alte) MB dort (Hier!) so viele Speicherbänke und Chips drauf verbaut ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aus welchem Grund sol viele Bauteile (Speicherbänke/Chips) ?*

Es gab eine Zeit, wo man beispielsweise nicht so einfach gigabyteweise Daten auf die Fläche eines Fingernagels speichern oder Milliarden von Transistoren auf der Fläche einer Münze unterbringen konnte. Wer trotzdem etwa viel RAM brauchte musste eben viele Chips einsetzen.

Das ist das gleiche wie heute in Serverfarmen die mehrere Terabyte Arbeitsspeicher benötigen - die haben auch ganze Batterien an RAM-Riegeln verbaut und das sieht deinem Bild ziemlich ähnlich.


----------



## rabe08 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aus welchem Grund sol viele Bauteile (Speicherbänke/Chips) ?*

Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, ein 286er wurde noch im 1,5 mikro-Meter-Prozess gefertigt. D.h. wenn ein Transistor klemmt, kannst Du ihn mit dem Finger anstubsen 

Das Board in Deinem Link könnte noch eine Generation älter sein, alles, was Du auf dem Board siehst, dürftest Du heute locker auf 5x5 mm unterbringen können. Bei so einem Rechner wurde der RAM noch in kB gezählt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aus welchem Grund sol viele Bauteile (Speicherbänke/Chips) ?*

Kleiner.
Aber der Grund für die vielen Teilen ist nicht nur das mangelnde Transistorbudget von Chips dieser Zeit. Denn wenn man mal genauer hinguckt, dann sind es gar nicht sooo viele - sie sitzen halt nur alle auf dem Board. Ich zähle da z.B. 5x4 = 20 RAM-Chips. Heutzutage dürften die meisten sogar 32 im Rechner haben - nur halt auf vier Seiten von zwei Modulen verteilt. Bei den damaligen Frequenzen war es noch problemlos möglich, die Dinger mit relativ primitiven Sockeln einzeln aufs Board zu stecken, ohne dass es Signalprobleme gab (man beachte auch die RAM-Extension-Karte, die mit angeboten wird). Andere Bauteile, wie z.B. der CPU-Cache sind heute zwar vom Board verschwunden, aber dafür kamen z.B. umfangreiche Spannungswandler-Arrays hinzu, wo man früher direkt 3,3/5 V vom Netzteil nutzte.

Die Platine ist übrigens nicht von einem 286, sondern muss noch aus Zeiten vor der Einführung von 16 Bit ISA stammen. An irgend einen Rechner erinnert sie mich aber auch nicht. Da ich für Apple und IBM nichts passendes finde, muss es wohl ein PC-Clon gewesen sein.


----------



## Superwip (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aus welchem Grund sol viele Bauteile (Speicherbänke/Chips) ?*

Schau dir mal das Innenleben eines "Minicomputers" an...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aus welchem Grund sol viele Bauteile (Speicherbänke/Chips) ?*

Meinst du die, die "Minicomputer", die in nur einen Raum passen oder die "Minicomputer", die in nur eine Hosentasche passen?


----------



## Superwip (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aus welchem Grund sol viele Bauteile (Speicherbänke/Chips) ?*

Die die eine Integrationsstufe unter den Mikrocomputern sind 

Gab übrigens durchaus welche die auf einen Schreibtisch passen bzw. passten etwa HP 9800-Serie.

Ich hab mal einen HP 9830a zerlegt, das Teil ist wirklich vollgestopft mit Platinen die wiederum mit Logik-ICs vollgestopft sind.


----------



## RofflLol (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aus welchem Grund sol viele Bauteile (Speicherbänke/Chips) ?*

Bei mir wird nur ein Punkt alias Pixel angezeigt.


----------

